# We're up and running again! Thanks Jeff.



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

What a happy surprise to find this forum up and running again! I've really missed having it. Thanks Jeff.AZ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi AZ!As you can well see, in an effort to bring back some information on this forum's face page for the newbies and also show the support of the "old days", Norb and I have been getting some helpful topics bumped up. Hopefully this will help anyone new to perhaps find some help to feeling better!Though I can't be as active on the BB as I once was, I will try to pop in now and then to help.In the meantime, I hope the older threads now in view with supportive information will turn this forum into a happy helpful place. Take care everyone. And best wishes to all.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I tried to bump threads yesterday and i couldn't!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks so much Jeff.







BQPS And Thanks also to Marilyn and Norb for all the bumping. XOXO


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

I am very glad this forum is back too ! Hopefully it can serve its actual purpose of helping people! Thanks!kac


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks Jeff, its good to see the forum active and up and running again.


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

My thanks again to Jeff for allowing the Hypno. forum to restart and hope that all our newer members will now have a chance to learn of our great success with symptom control. Many people have opinions and ideas and that is fine, please just share them in the spirit of helping others and not in trying to argue down a program that has shown to be effective in "real" life. Eric and Marilyn glad to see you here to fellowship and assist the members and explain Mike Mahoney's teriffic Audioprogram 100 which has given so many folks a new lease on life. I have been flitting around here like a bumblebee between trips to the Ozarks(Fall colors there that we never see in S.E.Texas!) and trying to advise some new needy members on the benefit of Mike's program. Best wishes to all, Norb


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

So glad to see this forum back. I've missed it and hope the newbies will learn from it as I have.


----------

